# just bought Zymol Cleaner Wax. Any tips?



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

As said just bought this for the first time and thought I'd give it a go tomorrow as it's meant to be dry.

Has anyone used this or got any tips?

It says on the bottle that to get best results after you've applied the wax and buffed it off that you should lightly spray the surface with clean cold water and re-buff.

Not come across this technique before.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi, I've used this on and off over the years in between my main wax. I used it to address minor swirling or for a quicker waxing process. It's good stuff and smells lovely. It's much like any other liquid wax in terms of application but because of the slight clay content it can leave a powedery residue accumulating at the edges after you take it off. With the TT having grooves around the rear window I'd say to take the wax off away from these so you don't get any of the powder going in the gap. The water spraying would help even up the finish though I never found I needed to do that. It would help with removing any collected powder too.


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks ScoobyTT, I gave it a go today and was REALLY impressed with the results. Didn't bother with the water spray as I didn't feel that I needed to.

Some pics up here:
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=161783&sid=2a89b4938c71f5dc894dded8f0a41d79


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

what do you think to the zymol ,richdean?

?


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah it's very good. Was easy to apply, gave very little powdering, though I did buff it off before it dried.

It was noticeable over Mer, though that wax is very good, but this was much better.

The paint almost looked as reflective as the glass from some angles!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd second that. The wax itself doesn't last as long as a more solid wax, but this is to be expected as it is a combination product. Where it shines (no pun intended) is in giving a gentle polish to the paint to help with swirls marks, restoring depth of colour and shine if paint is oxidised or suffering dappling from rain/sun combos. As it applies a wax too, it's good for doing this and getting some wax on to protect the paint until you can give it a full going over.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

davelincs said:


> what do you think to the zymol ,richdean?
> ?


The Zymol products you can buy in Halfords like this and the Zymol Shampoo, aren't truly Zymol products - they are made under license by Turtlewax - just something to bear in mind when comparing to the more expensive Zymol products..


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

This product isn't too bad when used properly. Obviously wash the car well using the 2 bucket method and fully rinse to ensure the car is clean. If you can clay the car first. Then I would use either a Foam Applicator or MF Applicator and apply sparingly starting from the top down. Leave it for a min or 2 then buff with a MF Cloth.

The trick is not too use too much or it will get very dusty.

Smells nice


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

It will leave white residue on all your plastics too..

I would bin it, and get some decent wax, such as Megs #16, cheaper to boot, or if you want to stay with some liquid wax, some Collinite 845 Insulator Wax..

Or if you want to stay with the Zymol brand, some Zymol Carbon, around £40 IIRC..


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

No don't bin it  That's a bit like saying "bin 303 Aerospace Protectant because it leaves smeary crud all over the paint".  Cleaner Wax is a dual purpose wax, but it's easy enough to avoid plastics. Easier than trying to avoid paint with fallout from a spray gun anyway hehehe  I found that nay powder from the clay in the cleaner wax would collect in grooves but this could be reduced by giving the buffing cloth a shake every now and then.


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Got to admit I didn't get any white powder, but then I didn't leave it on long enough to dry properly. It does recommend on the bottle that you should apply it and then buff it off before it dries, and I've got to admit this did give me really good results.

It's been a week now and the car's filthy again, but it's noticeable that the wax has held up well under the dirt, if that makes any sense!

I did hear from a friend of mine that this kind of Zymol was is just a repackaged version of something else, but it's still very good.

Don't get me wrong, its not going to compete with the high performance products like collonite, but that isn't really why I bought it. This time of year, the car gets dirty within about a day or two anyway, so I just wanted a good wax that will give the paintwork a bit of loving, make the car look nice, and most importantly give the paintwork a level of protection.

As soon as spring comes, I'm going to invest in some proper detailing products - clay bar, polish, glaze, sealant, and maybe a wax on top.


----------

